# Tips on putting more weight on doe



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

This doe will be 6 months old in a few days. She is my daughter's show doe. She only weighs 65 lbs. I started giving her calf manna a week ago on top of her goat feed. I keep her feed trough w/ feed at all times. Between 2 goats, both same size, they are eating a 3.5 gallon bucket full a day plus they get all the browse they want. She has been dewormed recently & gets a bcomplex shot & probios from time to time. Any advice or tips is appreciated. Our fair is mid September so needing her in top show condition by then.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

I think she looks really nice just the way she is. I realize she's going to be small in the show ring compared to some of the 6 month old, 150 pound monsters out there, but I think she's carrying an appropriate amount of weight for her size and age. If you have her on a show ration she should continue to grow and fill out as show day gets closer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How much calf manna are your giving, and what is the protein content in the grain?


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

18% protein. I'm giving her a half pound twice a day.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would work her up to free feeding the grain. She looks good though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, she looks in real good condition. She just might not be a large doe for her age. There are slower growing lines out there.
Your scale is correct? She looks closer to 80 to me especially with that big beautiful bee-hind.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I used the measurement method where you do girth x girth x length ÷ 300. My hisband said she had to weigh 80 lbs too because he just picked her up to take her to vet & she was hurting his back haha! 

I feel better about her weight after you guys' feedback. She definitely is a smaller framed doe so she is probably right where she should be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


She is looking good to me too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

hscottom87 said:


> I used the measurement method where you do girth x girth x length ÷ 300. My hisband said she had to weigh 80 lbs too because he just picked her up to take her to vet & she was hurting his back haha!
> 
> I feel better about her weight after you guys' feedback. She definitely is a smaller framed doe so she is probably right where she should be.


She looks closer to 80lbs. to me too. I noticed last year when we would hold kids on a house scale, then measure them afterwards to compare and see how close the measurement was to actual weight. Well.. it always seemed to be at least 10lbs. off. So we'd measure, do the math, then add 10 at the end and it gave us a better estimate on their weight.
So if you did it and it said 65, then +10= 75lbs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would work her up to 2lbs of calf manna a day, along with her grain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I have noticed that the weight tapes are always a bit off. But for some reason they are always right on the spot, if I wrap it around me or anyone else!


----------

